# Becoming k9



## deskjetters (Jun 21, 2007)

Hello my name is Rachael, I am a 21 year old mother and at the moment i am signing up for college to go for my associates in Criminal justice. i am very interested in becoming k9 patrol, i was just wondering if there are any extra classes i can take, or anything. I am not to sure how to go about this. 

what are the requirements or qualifications of becoming k9?

i know there are not too many female k9s but i want to know how do i become one?

thank you


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

Step #1: Get hired as a police officer.

Step #2: Get some experience under your belt (i.e. several years).

Step #3: Get noticed as a good, aggressive patrol officer. Make lots of traffic stops, make lots of arrests, conduct consent searches, write search warrants, etc.

Step #4: Show an interest in K9. Request K9s for drug searches, tracks, building searches, etc. Offer to go to K9 training with existing K9 handlers on your own time to help decoy, etc.

I think that's about it. I had a female K9 handler in my K9 patrol school and she got there the same way that everyone else did.


----------



## deskjetters (Jun 21, 2007)

how many years do I have to be a cop unitl i can get into k9?


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Depends on the department...but I've never seen anyone with less than 5 go into K9. Don't put the cart before the horse, worry about getting onto a department before you worry about what you want to DO on a department.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Like everyone said, don't worry about what patrol unit you are in, worry about getting hired. At your age and with how little experience/schooling you have right now, worry about getting hired...plain and simple. I don't know what you know about Civil Circus but it's just that, a fricken circus. It may take you awhile to get hired. If you want to get hired quick, move. My husband tried for years to get on in MA and ended up getting hired in CT within a year a of testing. 

So DO NOT worry about getting into a K9 unit, get hired first. After 5-7 years you may be eligible for a K9 unit, but still, you have to get hired first. 

And you're wrong, there are plenty of female handlers. In the last CSP K9 class it was split about 50/50 female/male. 

It seems your excited, and that's good, keep up that energy because it's a long road.


----------

